# Боль в ноге у ребенка после укола



## СветикЛана (9 Дек 2015)

Уважаемые врачи,здравствуйте! Вчера с ребенком увезли на скорой,дочери семь лет дискинезия желчных путей. Сделали укол ношпу с анальгином,шприц был один. Не ойкала ничего,только сказала что жгет когда лекарство ввели,а сегодня с утра болит эта нога голень. Пытаюсь распросить как говорит ноет тянет. Я вся на нервах неужели в нерв заредили?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2015)

Если больно во время укола не было, то нет.
Покой и мази.


----------



## ОксанаКирич (9 Дек 2015)

Света, мажьте чем-то рассасывающим место укола. У меня тоже после укола уже 9 месяцев инфильтрат на левой ягодице и от него мышца спазмирована.
Но у меня сразу была там гематома, а никто не надоумил чем-то мазать и вот результат (


----------



## СветикЛана (9 Дек 2015)

Доктор, говорит только жгло. Походу в сасуд попали красное и болит
Вот и зачем колоть те припараты что можно выпить,одни переживания


----------



## СветикЛана (15 Дек 2015)

После укола прошла неделя,на ногу не жаловалась вообще и про укол забыла,а сегодня внезапно стала говорить что болит нога,спрашиваю где говорит в подколенной ямке. Попросила ее встать прощупывала место укола ,она говорит отдает в ногу в подколенную ямку. Я ничего не понимаю. На вид где укол все хорошо. Что мне с ней делать? Я уже вся извелась с кишечником проблемы ничего не проходит,а тут еще это.


----------

